# Need help finding Bass repertoire



## Forkisking (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm a young bass and am trying to find different lieder or art songs that would be good for my voice. I can go from a C2-E4 comfortably but I'm not really into sustaining those Es. I can do any language but I'm most comfortable with German, Italian and English. If there are any suggestions that would be a huge help. Thanks


----------

